# PLEASE HELP!! TEGU TOES!!



## Spitfires (Feb 7, 2016)

My tegu is about five months old and I've had her for about two months now. In those two months she has lost two toenails and is about to lose one toe entirely. I have posted threads before but I just do not know what to do now. I deeply love this animal and I'm not sure what is wrong. I'm not sure if it is her bedding, humidity, or shedding problems. I've tried giving her long warm baths while I rub her hands and feet where the dark skin appears to be but I can't seem to manage to get any of the skin off. Can someone please give me some advice about my Tegu. I'm almost crying as I'm writing this because I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong and I'm very worried about my tegu. Thank you


----------



## Jrock23 (Feb 8, 2016)

If you are having shed issues then that means your humidity isn't where it suppose to bed. What are your temps? Soaping them in a bath will not stop the nail or toe lost, there is something in the enclosure that is causing this problem or you may be causing it with the way you reach for them to pick them up. Many people have been posting this issue with toe or nail lost.. What bedding are you using because to me cypress mulch can causes nail lost. I use topsoil and sand for my tegus and monitors and i have never had this issue..


----------



## Spitfires (Feb 9, 2016)

Jrock23 said:


> If you are having shed issues then that means your humidity isn't where it suppose to bed. What are your temps? Soaping them in a bath will not stop the nail or toe lost, there is something in the enclosure that is causing this problem or you may be causing it with the way you reach for them to pick them up. Many people have been posting this issue with toe or nail lost.. What bedding are you using because to me cypress mulch can causes nail lost. I use topsoil and sand for my tegus and monitors and i have never had this issue..



I have recently changed her substrate to a soft coconut blend specifically for tegus. The substrate before might have been a little bit of an issue but she is continuing to lose nails. There is nothing else in her cage other than a water bowl. And when i pick her up it is very gentle, i let her see my hand in there first and slowly pick her up. I mist daily but I'm not sure what else i can do to raise the humidity. I do use calcium with D3 on all of her food accept her fuzzys


----------



## Jrock23 (Feb 9, 2016)

Well if you are using soft coconut fiber substrate with just a water bowl. Then I am lost on how your tegu is still losing nails..It usually stops once substrate is changed but if you still having that issue then i;m sorry, that I don't know how to help you.. I feel i'm missing something, let me look more into this issue and i will let you know what i come up with.. I want to help with with your issue, hopefully things will get better just have hope, and patients..


----------

